# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie on proposed tax plan

## Brian4Liberty

How Trumps tax plan will impact the economy







> Rep. Thomas Massie (R-Ky.) on why he is supporting President Trumps tax reform plan and how it will impact the economy.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Massie was also talked about a tax reform bill that was presented to the House of Representatives Thursday.
> 
> "Just two hours ago, they revealed the tax reform bill in the house," he said. "I'm very excited about this bill. I think there is a lot of misconception about my support, because I did vote against the budget, but I am very positive about this tax bill."
> 
> Massie said he supports the bill because it will make the United States more competitive for industries.
> 
> "It's a tax cut," he said. "That's the most consequential thing about the bill. It will reduce the corporate tax rate, which will make us more competitive and help our economy. It will also increase the take home pay for the constituents. Everyone will prosper from it."


http://www.maysville-online.com/news...da82e47f8.html

----------


## LibertyEagle

Massie supports Trump's tax bill. 

This explains why there are not more comments in this thread.   Where are all the Trump haters?  Cat got your tongue?

----------


## William Tell

Well that's good news. He doesn't play games.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

Great work, Rand and Massie.

----------


## Fredom101

> Massie supports Trump's tax bill. 
> 
> This explains why there are not more comments in this thread.   Where are all the Trump haters?  Cat got your tongue?


I haven't been here in a while but I'm amazed that any RP libertarians support Trump.

He's already killed more than Obama in the middle east. Ron Paul was 100% anti-war.

He's simply shuffling the tax deck. Ron Paul was against the income tax.

He's perfectly okay with the Federal Reserve. Ron Paul was obviously against the fed and central banking.

He's surrounded by Bush Jr cronies. Ron Paul was for drastically shrinking the federal government, certainly not loading it up with the usual cast of swamp characters.

----------


## dannno

> He's already killed more than Obama in the middle east.


What??

----------


## dannno

> He's simply shuffling the tax deck. Ron Paul was against the income tax.


Ron Paul is also for LOWERING taxes from their current levels, repealing the income tax is a great goal to have though.




> He's perfectly okay with the Federal Reserve. Ron Paul was obviously against the fed and central banking.


Bull$#@!..

http://fortune.com/2016/09/12/donald...nterest-rates/




> He's surrounded by Bush Jr cronies. Ron Paul was for drastically shrinking the federal government, certainly not loading it up with the usual cast of swamp characters.


*Trump Administration, Reversing Trend, Sheds 11,000 Federal Employees in Six Months*

http://www.govexec.com/pay-benefits/...months/140025/


Also, some of Trump's biggest enemies are the Bush cronies in his administration, WHY DO YOU THINK THAT IS??

And how is this other stuff he is doing like passing Rand's executive order on health care *not* exciting for libertarians?

----------


## AuH20

> I haven't been here in a while but I'm amazed that any RP libertarians support Trump.
> 
> He's already killed more than Obama in the middle east. Ron Paul was 100% anti-war.
> 
> He's simply shuffling the tax deck. Ron Paul was against the income tax.
> 
> He's perfectly okay with the Federal Reserve. Ron Paul was obviously against the fed and central banking.
> 
> He's surrounded by Bush Jr cronies. Ron Paul was for drastically shrinking the federal government, certainly not loading it up with the usual cast of swamp characters.


You should probably schedule an appointment to look into that case of Trump derangement syndrome. This infantile outlook that one can only absolutely hate or love Trump is comical to say the least. Trump has always been a mixed bag.

----------

